# Transferring files using enclosure



## volleychris (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there, I recently bought a new computer and was encouraged to buy an external enclosure to transfer my files. I thought it sounded simple but I took my old hard drive out (at least I think it was my hard drive!!)and it doesn't seem to fit in the enclosure. I realize I am not a techie but at Best Buy they said it was easy!Anyone who could explain a) what a hard drive looks like (just so I am sure I have the right piece of equipment and b) how to fit it in an enclosure. the one I bought was ESATA 11 3.5" Will be eternally grateful!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A hard drive is just a solid-looking, sealed block. There's nothing else that looks like it in a computer.

Did this come from a laptop or a desktop?
What is the _exact_ make and model of the enclosure? The type of internal drive connection it has must be the same as the drive?
Since this is an eSATA enclosure, do you actually have eSATA ports on the computer you want to connect this too? They're not exactly common.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You purchased the wrong enclosure! First off, is this a SATA or PATA drive? You need to pick a USB 2.0 enclosure that supports the drive type you're trying to install into the case.

*SATA drive connectors.*










*PATA drive connectors:*


----------



## volleychris (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, the enclosure is a GXT digital pro ESATA ll plus USB 2.0 external enclosure. I think I had the hard drive and I matched it up and it seems to match the PATA picture you sent. Should the enclosure match up with the hard drive?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The connectors in the enclosure obviously have to be compatible with the hard disk for this to work. If the connectors match, and it has USB capability, I'm not sure why it's not working.

Note that many of these enclosures require you to change the jumpering on the drive from CS (Cable Select) to MA (Master) to function properly.


----------

